# Travel to Australia while waiting for Offshore Partner Visa



## lcwalk (Oct 5, 2011)

I have lodged my application for my partner visa offshore, in the US. My husband, who is an Australian, our daughter and I would like to move to Australia asap. Our daughter is Australian by descent and so I'm the only one requiring a visa. According to the timelines we have seen it doesn't look like my visa will be issued before February (it was lodged at the end of August). 
What we have seen on other posts, is that people have gone over on a tourist visa while they wait for their offshore visa to be granted. They contact their CO to inform them that they will be in Australia. Just before the visa is granted, they are contacted by their CO and they leave the country for a few days while it is granted. 

I was hoping to hear from people as to whether this plan is generally accepted or if these were fluke situations. Also, would like to know if people have had a negative result from attempting this. Are the COs receptive to doing this sort of thing? My guess is that this would mostly pertain to people that have lodged in the US for offshore, but any advice is most welcome. Thanks for the help!


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

Until someone shares their experience (many have done this successfully, it's not just a fluke), check out this sticky for information about the technicalities:
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...re-offshore-partner-visas-visiting-visas.html

I haven't heard of many times when the tourist visa was refused, but it could happen. Then again you won't really be putting your partner visa application at risk if a tourist visa is refused.


----------



## Turboadam (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep, my wife (Thai) here on 6 month TV while waiting for 309 Partner visa.

You won't have 1/2 the hurdles to jump thru as we did being from a high risk country.

just do it, there is no drama, your CO won't care, just tell them where and when.

Many people are so worried about doing this, but it is really no issue at all.

NOTE: if you are from a high risk country ie. not electronic visa lodgement, you must satisfy all the criteria for the 676 TV - reason to return home, sufficient funds for duration of stay, a letter of invitation is helpfull etc etc

Bangkok actually have policy on this very subject now - being 3 months T.V max, during processing of partner visa.


----------



## lcwalk (Oct 5, 2011)

It sounds like there is minimal risk as long as you do the right thing and notify your CO. We can't go until February anyway, so hopefully I will have my partner visa and won't need to worry about it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Russ (Jun 7, 2011)

My fiancee (Canadian) called the Ottowa HC today and they said you are allowed to travel to spend time with your partner during the process, however they ask that you DO NOT spend the entire time over there.

Ie, if the application takes 6 months, you can probably safely spend 3 months or so overseas while it's being processed.

But yes, you will have to return to your country, (or maybe just be offshore from Aus) in order to receive the Visa.


----------



## Turboadam (Apr 19, 2011)

Russ said:


> ......But yes, you will have to return to your country, (or maybe just be offshore from Aus) in order to receive the Visa.


You needn't return to your own country, but you MUST be out of Australia at the time of decision on your visa application.

The department will notify you (provided you are contactable) and instruct you to leave the country and advise them where your nearest Australian embassy will be, who you will communicate with once the decision has been made and if successfull, to organise your new visa.


----------



## lcwalk (Oct 5, 2011)

I have seen some other posts that talk about New Zealand getting stricter about people going there in order to finish the processing of their residency visas which were lodged offshore. People have been referring to it as a "back door to Australia".

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Wombat11 (Jul 24, 2011)

lcwalk said:


> I have lodged my application for my partner visa offshore, in the US. My husband, who is an Australian, our daughter and I would like to move to Australia asap. Our daughter is Australian by descent and so I'm the only one requiring a visa. According to the timelines we have seen it doesn't look like my visa will be issued before February (it was lodged at the end of August).
> What we have seen on other posts, is that people have gone over on a tourist visa while they wait for their offshore visa to be granted. They contact their CO to inform them that they will be in Australia. Just before the visa is granted, they are contacted by their CO and they leave the country for a few days while it is granted.
> 
> I was hoping to hear from people as to whether this plan is generally accepted or if these were fluke situations. Also, would like to know if people have had a negative result from attempting this. Are the COs receptive to doing this sort of thing? My guess is that this would mostly pertain to people that have lodged in the US for offshore, but any advice is most welcome. Thanks for the help!


Hi there, its very common for people to get a TV during the wait time, we're doing it here in a couple of weeks, in our situation I'm the Australian, we have 3 kids, also citizens by descent, and then there's my husband and my step son, the Americans, we submitted our application back at the end of June but our FBI check for whatever reason took 3 months, so we've only just supplied the last of the documents. We're expecting another baby, and its a high risk pregnancy so the sooner I travel the better, otherwise I'm going to be stuck here. What we're doing is getting the TV, and my husband and step son will fly to NZ to have their Visa validated, its not a big deal, notify your CO, NZ doesn't care, its all funds for their economy, their only issue is if you purchase a one way ticket to NZ, otherwise its all just tourism $ for them. Just keep in mind you can't work while you're there, so it may pose a financial strain unless your Australian spouse is the one working then you'd be fine. The only other risk is that its refused but in your situation its not likely at all that it would be. Having life on hold is hard, I know. Good luck


----------



## lcwalk (Oct 5, 2011)

Wombat11 said:


> What we're doing is getting the TV, and my husband and step son will fly to NZ to have their Visa validated, its not a big deal, notify your CO, NZ doesn't care, its all funds for their economy, their only issue is if you purchase a one way ticket to NZ, otherwise its all just tourism $ for them.


Thanks so much for the response. I'm just curious about the one way ticket to NZ. In what situation would you have a one way ticket? I'm assuming the NZ customs agents/immigration will want to make sure that you are leaving. Are you saying that if you were to have only a one way ticket, for whatever reason, that would be a red flag to them that there is something off?

Best of luck with the pregnancy!


----------

